

First beta releases of Python 2.6 and Python 3.0 - ii
http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.python/browse_thread/thread/baed11a52a011db3

======
nadim
What's new here: <http://docs.python.org/dev/3.0/whatsnew/3.0.html>

------
anewaccountname
Looks like 3.0 is still weakly typed, making it unsuitable for anything but
glue:

    
    
        In [1]: True + 1
        Out[1]: 2
    
        In [2]: (False + 1 == True) - 5
        Out[2]: -4

